# Floating shelves



## LakeTahoeDan (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a client/architect that wants 48"x12"x2" floating shelves for AV equipment.

What is the strongest way to make these at this width?

Should I use 1/4" skins of masonite so that I can use a 1 1/2" cleat?

They want them finished in white lacquer.

Also, I am not sure yet but the wall framing might be metal studs.

thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds like a perfect use for torsion boxes. I'd skin with MDF. Plenty strong on a torsion box.


----------



## LakeTahoeDan (Feb 17, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> Sounds like a perfect use for torsion boxes. I'd skin with MDF. Plenty strong on a torsion box.



Like this:
http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=705
although these have end supports.

What is the thinnest I can get mdf in?


----------

